# Treffen sich zwei Engländer im Himmel...



## Harry1982 (13 Jan. 2016)

Sehr geil... 







*RIP David und Lemmy*​


----------



## Death Row (13 Jan. 2016)

Die machen bestimmt grad ne geile Jam-Session


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

*...das ist eben der Alkohol !!!*


----------

